# Problem with Apprenticeship



## psychobihn (May 5, 2004)

Hi, i just realized 5 minutes ago that there was a problem with my plans that, up until now, seemed to be going perfectly. Hence, I need some advice from a few professionsals, especially if they're part of the ACF. This is kinda lenghty, but please bear with me.

First, I'm currently 17 years old and will be turning 18 in 2 days (this fact actually plays some imprtance later on). About six months ago, I was in search of a restaurant where I could work and gain kitchen experience in. At the same time, I was also looking into culinary schools and the profession. In order to gain some good info, I scoured the web, and it was at this forum or some other forum that I found about the ACF Apprenticeship program.

So, I visited the ACF website, and called up the nearest chef from me who was administering an apprenticeship. Unfortunately, he couldn't put me under his program, because I had to be at least 18 yrs old to be an apprentice (hence my telling you about my age status). However, he added that when i do turn 18, I can come back. A couple of days later after I got rejected from the apprencticeship for being too young, I landed a job as a dishwasher at The Driftaway Cafe, a local steak and seafood restaurant here.

Okay, so I'm doing kinda well at the Cafe, so much that i got out of the dishwasher and the salad station within two weeks and moved up to the line. Time passed, I'm in my senior year of high school, and I'm currently applying for the CIA, NECI, and JWU Providence. So, about two weeks ago, I called up the chef from the Landings Club to tell him that my 18th birthday is around the corner, that i had a nice bit of kitchen eperience on me, and to ask him if that apprenticeship was still available. He told me to come see him the day following my birthday to apply and begin there. I was stoked as my culinary plans were playing out nicely. I already had six months of culinary experience, my applications were all laid out, I had good references, and now I was gonna be able to add an apprenticeship to my applications. Then the problem hit.

Several _minutes_ ago . . .I was reading an article that i just found on another culinary forum posted by a member of the ACF . . .and he pointed out that an apprenticeship lasts for THREE YEARS! There's absolutely no way that I can finish the apprenticeship, as I have firmly decided to attend a culinary school by the time I graduate high school in June to receive a formal education. I kinda panicked at this, as I absolutely HAD NO IDEA the apprenticeship would last this long. I admit that it was rather stupid of me to not have research it before. I actually was going to ask the chef about the length of the apprenticeship, but in my moment of idiotic celebration of him telling me the program was available, I forgot (trust me, i feel like such a moron right now).

Sooo . . can someone please tell me what to do. I've firmly decided that I am certainly not going to finish the apprenticeship, as i will be entering a culinary school upon graduation. However, I really want to work at the Landings Club, as I'm really tired of working at the Cafe, since I feel that I've outgrown it and I really can't learn anything new there. Please don't think that i'm tired of cooking, as I love the profession. I'm just tired of the simplicity of things at the Cafe, and in need of something more complex and difficult at a higher level in order to expand my repetoire. I was hoping this apprenticeship would teach me a few more skills so I can be that much more competitive and prepared when competing for scholarships and enrollment.

I'm suppose to come down to the Club to apply and talk to the chef in three days, and I'm really not sure what to do. Should I try to call him before then and tell him the problem, and even then, what should I say? I don't want to seem like I wasted his time, and I really want to work in a higher class kitchen as well as learn from a trained professional, even if I'm not an apprentice.

Will you guys give me some advice on what I should say to him so that he won't be angry and still let me work under him?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There's a bit more to the apprenticeship than just doing the paperwork. First, the alternative of course is straight culinary school. In fact, I think you graduate with a CC (certified culinarian) after a 2 years in an ACF accredited program. The apprenticeship requires school and three years working experience. Not worth it IMO unless you have the time and patience to train under a really good chef.

SO...

You can probably get a job at Landings without doing a formal apprenticeship but you're still going to have to work around going to school.

You can work and learn the old way without a formal apprenticeship.

You can do the straight school route and think about how you're going to pay your bills when you get out.

You can work through school at a mediocre place which pays well knowing that you have to put up with a lot of "wrong" methods while biting your tongue and seeking to improve yourself in other respects.


----------



## newbiecook (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey there, Currrently I'm an apprentice up in Canada, I'm not sure if there is much difference between the 2 programs between up here and the states, but this is how my apprenticeship worked...
Instead of it being 3 yrs I have to complete 6000 hrs of practcal work and 2 14week courses at College.
6000 hrs works out to being 40hrs a week for 50 weeks for 3 yrs, but if you are in a high paced place then you definately do more then 40 hrs a week also all pratical time at school counts for your hrs.
so really you can cut the time down if you work more.
As for the schooling the 2 14 week courses are the condensed version of a culinary arts program so I found it better and if you are with other apprentices you don't have to wait for someone to ask 5 times what a dice is or a brunoise is.
I felt that a lot of the apprentices had a grip on the basics and that we were able to move through each class with less hold ups.

That my 2 cents
Hopefully it helps you out
Newbie


----------

